# Addict - difference saddle/bar



## TJockSmoCk (Mar 31, 2008)

Hi!
I wonder if anyone has an Addict in size M/54, and can tell how much "drop" you got on it? And also how much spacers you got beneath the stem. Thx!


----------



## MCAddictR3 (Feb 24, 2010)

That would be me. I have a 2010 R3 54 size. I have some really good close up pics on my thread "Finally! 2010 Scott Addict R3 Custom Build in the works!" you can check out. 
I currently have 3 scott carbon spacers under the Stem. Hope this helps you


----------



## TJockSmoCk (Mar 31, 2008)

MCAddictR3 said:


> That would be me. I have a 2010 R3 54 size. I have some really good close up pics on my thread "Finally! 2010 Scott Addict R3 Custom Build in the works!" you can check out.
> I currently have 3 scott carbon spacers under the Stem. Hope this helps you


Thanks! I also wonder about the saddel height. And if you have measured the distance between the top of the saddle and the handlebar? Which is also known as the "drop". Nice bike by the way!


----------

